# 50BMG Bottle Opener Karma!



## Jim (Jul 6, 2015)

Time for another giveaway! Up for grabs is one 50BMG bottle opener. 

All you need to do is reply with the word "In" and I will pick it with Random.org. *Open to all members of the forum!*

















This contest ends July 14, 2015.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 6, 2015)

In! Would look great next to my .375 ink pen.


----------



## Fisherjeep (Jul 6, 2015)

IN


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 6, 2015)

IN


----------



## Keystone (Jul 6, 2015)

_*In*_


----------



## KMixson (Jul 6, 2015)

In


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Jul 6, 2015)

In


----------



## fatboyadams (Jul 6, 2015)

In


----------



## ADIBOO (Jul 6, 2015)

In


----------



## Abraham (Jul 6, 2015)

In!


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 7, 2015)

IN


----------



## AllOutdoors (Jul 7, 2015)

In


----------



## Ictalurus (Jul 7, 2015)

In


----------



## canadian omc (Jul 8, 2015)

In


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 8, 2015)

in

thanks for the chance Jim =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 8, 2015)

IN


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 8, 2015)

In!!!


----------



## albright1695 (Jul 9, 2015)

IN!!!


----------



## jmontgomery (Jul 9, 2015)

In


----------



## MOE (Jul 9, 2015)

In


----------



## mirroman (Jul 9, 2015)

In!


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2015)

One more day to get in on this! :beer:


----------



## SevenPin (Jul 14, 2015)

In!

SevenPin


----------



## Wyatt (Jul 14, 2015)

In!


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2015)

Random.org picked number 11 making AllOutdoors the winner!

Congrats man, PM me your mailing info.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Jul 15, 2015)

WooHoooo!!! Thanks Jim!


----------

